# Jovanotti: Tensione Evolutiva. Video di Muccino



## admin (14 Novembre 2012)

Per i fan di* Jovanotti *(se ce ne fossero) ieri è stato caricato su youtube il *video* del nuovo singolo *Tensione Evolutiva *inserito nel best of in arrivo a fine mese. La regia del video è di Gabriele *Muccino

Ecco il Video

*


----------



## Jaqen (14 Novembre 2012)

Se ce ne fossero? Speriamo di sì!


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Novembre 2012)

Io non ho ancora capito cosa abbia fatto Jovanotti, per essere così famoso.


----------



## Cesco (14 Novembre 2012)

Shit.


----------



## Hammer (14 Novembre 2012)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Io non ho ancora capito cosa abbia fatto Jovanotti, per essere così famoso.



Ciao mamma guarda come mi diverto 

Niente. E' il classico "artista" italiano. In England questo qua non se lo filerebbe nessuno


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Novembre 2012)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ciao mamma guarda come mi diverto
> 
> Niente. E' il classico "artista" italiano. In England questo qua non se lo filerebbe nessuno


Non me la ricordare per favore. Scarso come rapper e anche come cantante. E c'è chi dice che sia stato il primo a rappare in Italia, ma per favore.


----------



## Jaqen (15 Novembre 2012)

Vabbè ragazzi, può non piacervi, ma siate obbiettivi dai.


----------



## admin (15 Novembre 2012)

A me non piace, ma ognuno ha i suoi gusti


----------



## Brain84 (15 Novembre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Vabbè ragazzi, può non piacervi, ma siate obbiettivi dai.



Obiettivi sul fatto che sia stato il primo a fare Rap non è così..il primo rapper italiano commerciale forse.
Ha scritto alcune canzoni che a me piacciono, molte hanno un bel piglio ma fuori da questo è poca cosa..


----------



## Jaqen (15 Novembre 2012)

No ma può non piacere, è che adesso lui è tra i migliori, se non il migliore tra gli italiani...scrive dei bei testi, è tutto fuorché scarso!


----------



## Hammer (15 Novembre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> No ma può non piacere, è che adesso lui è tra i migliori, se non il migliore tra gli italiani...scrive dei bei testi, è tutto fuorché scarso!



A parte che scrivere bei testi (cosa che secondo me non fa, ma sono gusti) può al massimo essere condizione necessaria ma non sufficiente per essere un buon musicista, sono totalmente in disaccordo. Specialmente in questo periodo mi sembra ultracommerciale e scontato. Penso che ci siano autori molto più bravi di lui in Italia.


----------



## Prinz (15 Novembre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> No ma può non piacere, è che adesso lui è tra i migliori, se non il migliore tra gli italiani...scrive dei bei testi, è tutto fuorché scarso!



Ah beh, se Giovanotti è il miglior artista italiano siamo proprio a cavallo...


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Novembre 2012)

Io lo so che non sono solo anche quando sono solo, cioè...se questi oggi sono i bei testi la musica italiana deve incominciare seriamente a preoccuparsi..


----------



## admin (15 Novembre 2012)

A livello di musica italiana c'è davvero tantissima gente valida che si fa il mazzo e che continua a suonare (se va bene) nelle birrerie. Nelle maggiori piazze italiane ci sono degli ARTISTI (gente che dà 10 piste ai musicisti celebri) che suonano chiedendo l'elemosina...


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> A livello di musica italiana c'è davvero tantissima gente valida che si fa il mazzo e che continua a suonare (se va bene) nelle birrerie. Nelle maggiori piazze italiane ci sono degli ARTISTI (gente che dà 10 piste ai musicisti celebri) che suonano chiedendo l'elemosina...


Parole santissime. Purtroppo il discorso è sempre quello, o ti metti a fare la ****** o non diventi famoso, poi ci sono sempre le eccezioni (vedi Caparezza).


----------

